# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Что вы сейчас слушаете?

## Asteriks

*В этой теме пишем о том, какая музыка звучит у вас сейчас, когда вы пишете своё сообщение! Знакомимся через музыку! И выкладываем её сюда* !

----------


## Sanych

Молодец Aster-iks, и ссылочки выложила

----------


## Akasey

именно в данный момент Король и Шут - Водяной
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

С утра слушала вот это:
*F. de lago - Malaika.mp3* 
Есть диск такой у меня, называется "Одинокий пастух. Лучшее. Часть III." Вот и слушаю его сейчас. А эта мелодия мне забавной показалась, к ней возвращаюсь то и дело.

----------


## Sanych

А я в последнее время слушаю MyRadio [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Сейчас слушаю форменное безобразие, даже не знаю что. 
Сейчас открою папку, посмотрю, что.  
_Piano fantasia - Song for denise_

----------


## Nietzsches

а я вот в настольгии)) Алиса-Пересмотри,с последнего альбома) эх..русский рок)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

СЛОТа парочка альбомов есть, вот слушаю не могу наслушаться

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Сейчас слушаю это:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Тема любви.* 
Как всегда, инструментал любимый, хотя это первое, что было в плейлисте.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня с утра включила вот это. Кто будет скачивать, предупреждаю:музыка без слов. 
*010 A.f.garcig - Our romance*

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=EE81E3DE

----------


## Sanych

*Знаете други, давайте кто знает название, писать его сюда. Что б вся тема не превратилась в: Я слушаю это, я это, а я то. Может я и рад буду скачать что-то, а может скачаю, и скажу - ну и нафиг оно мне надо было???*

----------


## Sanych

Саныч слушает Флёр - "Шелкопряд"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Специально для нашего нового пользователя))
Quest pistols - Белая стрекоза любви
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## StrekoZZa

НУ Угодил.. надо бы как-то увеличить до 10 символов.. ну - как-то так

----------


## Serj_2k

The Chemical Brothers - Hey Boy Hey Girl

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Малыха

Губы - невесомостЬ)

----------


## Akasey

Sting-She Walks This Earth

----------


## Stych

Dj smash - Лучшие песни. Хорошая песня для хороших людей.)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

СЛОТ & Приключения электроников - Луна - луна

----------


## Serj_2k

*the_future_sound_of_london*-far-out_son_of_lung_and_the_ramblings_of_a_madman.mp3

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Винтаж - Ева. :dance2:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

J Mopc - Календарём а потом Korn - Evolution

----------


## Serj_2k

*Crush Test Dummies - Mmmmmm....*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

зы. чуваку Panter'у бросал, так мот надо кому, бо ссылки пропадут:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

А почему нельзя заливать песни через вложения?(

----------


## Sanych

А зачем их вообще заливать? Тема - Что я слушаю, а не - Слушайте все то что и я  На тыщах других форумов в этой теме просто отписываются люди.

----------


## Nietzsches

а я сча слушаю Финских бухорубов с Лесного клана)) прыкольно) 

Korpiklaani - Rise

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

The Future Sound Of London - Yage (2006 Edit)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

зы. ссылки, я так понял, не нужны....

----------


## Sanych

Ссылки по желанию

----------


## Stych

Потап и Настя Каменских - На районе. Пырышки - пупырышки))))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

> А почему нельзя заливать песни через вложения?(


  если кому понравится то что ты слушаеш, то он попросит я думаю

*Linkin Park - Numb*

----------


## Stych

Зацените темак, спели на фоне Рыбака, на русском, мне понравилось, жаль минусовку они не нашли, голос немного слышно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ну в полне достойное исполнение. Голос рыбака убрать и вообще красота будет.

----------


## Stych

Павел Воля - Маме. Послушайте, может понравиться, когда "дунеш" неплохо, совсем неплохо))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Нестандартный Вариант - В Небе feat. Центральная Зона

----------


## Serj_2k

*Chemical_Brothers - 07 Chicos_Groove.mp3*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Нестандартный Вариант - Мотылек feat. Joconda

----------


## Alandr

*Era-impera*

----------


## Akasey

Винтаж - Ева DJ Kirill Clash remix

----------


## BіZ111

Cab                                   .

----------


## Stych

Для тех кто не спит и уходит в ночной отрыв)) Знающий поймет))

inna_-_hot

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mashulya

Nickelback - I'd come for you

----------


## Sanych

Я слушаю это [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
И что меня больше всего прикалывает, в Mozilla  играет сразу, без всяких скачиваний перезакачиваний

----------


## ЮЛЯ

Antoine_clamaran_-_Gold Вот чё я ща слушаю!)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Jia Peng Fang -Deep Blue- Sad song-  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright

----------


## Femida

Uriah Heep - Lady In Black
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## InatashaI

Kat De Luna Feat. Lil Wayne - Unstoppable

----------


## Vanya

royal hunt ...классика метала

----------


## VirDignus

а мне стало не по себеи вот решил послушать
слушаю  Graveworm - Hell's Creation

----------


## Asteriks

Слушаю bis_Korabliki))

*Можете послушать вместе со мной, если хотите*

----------


## VirDignus

Слушаю Тишину...

----------


## BiZ111

Red 2009
Drowning Pool 2009

----------


## Asteriks

Осеаn Elzi слухаю. "Як бы колысь сказала ты мени..."
Буду завджи ты так и знай другом твоим...

----------


## Banderlogen

Four Tet - Glue of the World

----------


## Asteriks

Sarah Connor *"Just One Last Dance"*
А сейчас без названия, тоже Sarah. Повторяются слова "From Sarah With Love", может, так и называется? Хорошая песня...

----------


## Akasey

Love радио Russian

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

» Музыка и песни из кинофильмов »Дни Турбиных  - Романс

----------


## Vanya

> Sarah Connor *"Just One Last Dance"*
> А сейчас без названия, тоже Sarah. Повторяются слова "From Sarah With Love", может, так и называется? Хорошая песня...


From Sarah In Love мот называецца не помню..а мот и не так,мот с Б. Стрейзанд перепутал. ясно одно - тема хорошая)

счас слушаю Jacula 1969 г.
весчь. смесь гитары, различных ударных и церковного органа. атмосферно

----------


## Irina

Сейчас слушаю Гайтану (Украинская певица) класс!!!

----------


## vova230

Пойду слушать шансон.

----------


## Irina

Балдею под БИ-2

_Ирина добавил 19.12.2009 в 00:02_
О нашла сегодня Би - 2 и Чичерина "Мой рок-н-рол". Слушаю.

----------


## Alex

Радиодача

----------


## Akasey

Лов Радио Раша

----------


## BIGm[]n

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

шум куллера...

----------


## Stych

Всем.
Градусы - Режиссер

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Byron Cage - Faithful To Believe*

----------


## Akasey

треск куллера

----------


## BiZ111

J Moss - Restored

----------


## Sanych

Ю. Шевчук - "Гори, гори моя звезда" - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Taylor Swift - Fearless*

----------


## Irina

Craig David

----------


## BiZ111

*Taylor Swift - Fearless*

----------


## Irina

Токио "Помоги мне"

----------


## BiZ111

*Аудио: дождь*

----------


## Vanya

E Nomine 
Круть  что-то похожее на дарквейв..

----------


## Irina

Лети моя душа - "Ночные снайперы" а следом Сплин - романс)))

----------


## Irina

Taylor Swift - Love Story

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Status Quo-Living on an island*

----------


## Akasey

Наше радио

----------


## Irina

Ciara

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Armik  - Besos*

----------


## BiZ111

*The Rocket Summer*

----------


## Irina

Враг мой, бойся меня. гр.Градусы :party2:

----------


## BiZ111

*Francesca Battistelli*

//качественный female poprock

----------


## Irina

Nickelbac

----------


## Akasey

одним ухом финал тенниса по евроспорту

----------


## BiZ111

*Pink*




> Nickelbac


Nickelbac*k*

----------


## Pasha_49

Armin van Buuren - A State of Trance 448
Markus Schulz - Global DJ Broadcast World Tour - San Francisco 2010.03.04
Sander van Doorn - Identity 024 2010.02.24

----------


## BiZ111

*Bullet for My Valentine - Begging for Mercy 2010*

музыку

----------


## Asteriks

Слушала какой-то бред, который дети мои слушают. Не выдержала, выключила.

----------


## Alex

Frank Duval - Face To Face

----------


## Akasey

ДиДюЛя - 12 день

----------


## BiZ111

*Everyday Sunday*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*ГПЦ Краеугольный камень <<Свежий ветер<< Дух Святой, дорогой*

----------


## BiZ111

*Before Their Eyes*

----------


## Irina

Джордж Майкл

----------


## Akasey

The Dreamhouse Orkestra - Dreams In Motion

----------


## BiZ111

*Paper Tongues*

----------


## Irina

Марсель.  Сколько бы ни говорили люди.

----------


## BiZ111

ой..*Breaking Benjamin*

----------


## vova230

Не знаю ни автора ни названия.
Ну и что, все-равно прикольная песенка про свинячий грипп.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Без билета - Всё сразу! =)*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Hilary Duff

----------


## BiZ111

*Breaking Benjamin* =)

----------


## BiZ111

Наслаждаемся великолепным CD группы *Lostprophets*

----------


## BiZ111

Подруга предложила послушать  

*Malese Jow - Red light*

----------


## vova230

А. Малинин
Скачиваю и слушаю одновременно

----------


## BiZ111

Harry Gregson-Williams

Великолепный саундтрек к картине Принц Персии: Пески времени

----------


## BiZ111

Приобрёл интересный диск: (7.5 часов звука, 15 композиций)

*NASA - Voyager Recordings*
*Доп. информация*: Завораживающий нерукотворный амбиент, сделанный путём перевода в звук электромагнитных колебаний разного происхождения, присутствующих в нашей Солнечной системе.

Перевод части буклета, касающейся звука: "Будьте готовы испытать новое измерение нашей Солнечной системы через самое захватывающее путешествие, когда-либо предпринятое человечеством. Эпические космические полёты Вояджера I и II сквозь Солнечную систему. Эта уникальная серия записей (5 томов) создана с оригинальных записей Вояджерами электромагнитных «голосов» планет и лун нашей Солнечной системы. Несмотря на то, что космос это виртуальный вакуум, это не значит, что в нём нет звука. Звук есть в виде электронных вибраций. Специальный инструментарий на борту Вояджеров проводил эксперименты по сбору и записи этих колебаний - все в пределах слышимости человеческого уха. 

Эти записи отражают различные звуковые сферы: - Взаимодействие солнечного ветра с планетарной магнитосферой, которое производит заряженные ионные частицы с частотой вибраций в слышимом диапазоне (20-20000 Гц). - Магнитосфера сама по себе. - Пойманные радиоволны, отскакивающие между планетой и внутренней поверхностью атмосферы. - Шум электромагнитного поля космоса сам по себе. - Взаимодействие заряженных частиц планет и их лун с солнечным ветром. - Выброс заряженных частиц кольцами некоторых планет."

----------


## BiZ111

*Boys Like Girls*

----------


## Patron

Слушаю @plus radio, а именно "Stromae - Алёна даст" 
Кстати вот [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на радио по гостю.

----------


## Patron

L.A.I.T. - Свободу хулигану

----------


## SDJ

Obe 1 Konoube, Крипл, Джино, кровосток

----------


## SDS

я в этой теме не отвечал - бзик какой - то...тут и бодаться не с кем, одних мозгов неветряный туман...

----------


## Justin

сейчас в плеере композии группы Five

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Музыка Леса – Путь Ветра (2011) – I* 
Сборник включает в себя различную фолковую (и не очень) музыку разных исполнителей, фильмов, игр и т. д.

----------


## Justin

и группа Марсель

----------


## Mashulya

*fallulah_-_give_us_a_little_love_bird_beats_dubstep_remix*

----------


## SDS

Наумова

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## JAHolper



----------


## Настя

В последнее время очень часто слушаю Зару. И Стаса Михайлова. И их вместе - Стаса Михайлова и Зару  "Летим по небу, летим по небу...." Супер!

----------

